# Slayer Steckachse



## pndrev (15. November 2014)

Meine hintere Steckachse im 2013'er Slayer 50 ist irgendwie defekt (Schnellpannhebel lässt sich nicht mehr festziehen).

Wäre das hier der richtige Ersatz?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Rear-Maxle-Lite-Steckachse-12mm-p25751/


EDIT:

Ich glaube, da ist einfach der Hebel etwas abgeschliffen, siehe Bilder:


----------



## pndrev (15. November 2014)

Ist das überhaupt eine Maxle? Oder eine normale X-12?

Würde dann eine von denen hier auch passen?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=15236:15241

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...;page=1;menu=1000,2,169;mid=0;pgc=15236:15241

(Die KCNC wäre farblich genial zu den restlichen farblichen Anbauteilen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pndrev (17. November 2014)

Von bikeaction habe ich jetzt eine Mail bekommen, dass es eine Shimano E-Thru braucht:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Steckachse-SM-AX56-A-12mm-Modell-2015-p40820/

"…es muss (!) das Shimano Gewinde sein, das ist entscheidend."


----------

